# great wine with duck l'orange?



## gotdocg (Jan 2, 2011)

Thoughts on white wine for this dish...


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Since the entre' is sweet in nature, how about a good Zinfandel?

For white a Riesling or Gewurtztremener (spelling) would work


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think I'd even consider a white with that dish; not with the sweetness of the orange sauce.

I'd go with a pinot noir or a bordeaux. Something that is, itself, on the fruity side.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd say Gewuertztraminer as well.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The classic white pairings for canard a l'orange are Chardonnay, Pinot Blanc, or a dryish sparkler such as French or California brut.  Schramsberg Blanc de Blanc would be perfect.  Pinot Grigio and Fume Blanc are other possibilities.  You're looking for something with a really rich mouthfeel.

If it were my party, my first choices would be Chardonnay or a sparkler.  I'm not usually a huge fan of Chardonnays but you can't beat them for that buttery feel.

Good reds would go along the lines of Syrah (and Shiraz, of course), Pinot Noir, and Merlot.  You don't want anything too old, expensive or complex as it will get knocked out of the ballpark by the sauce.

You might consider a Spanish rose as well.

Anyway, those are all very conservative, MOR, safe recommendations. Your wine merchant should be able to limit the field to what's good and in your budget once you've narrowed it to down to a particular varietal such as Chardonnay.

With the exception of a few very special bottlings, I can't imagine a Traminer or Riesling going well.  Drinking one of the more generic offerings with your duck would net you a mouth full of flowers... but to each his own.

BDL


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I would suggest to not use white wines at all.

Canard à l'orange asks for full body red wines with some nice fruitiness. I would go for Côtes du Rhône reds, they are mostly so-called GSM wines, assemblages of Grenache Noir, Syrah and Mourvèdre. Excellent wines. Look for Gigondas, Lirac or Vacqueyras and of course a Châteauneuf du Pape.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

ChrisBelgium said:


> I would suggest to not use white wines at all.
> 
> Canard à l'orange asks for full body red wines with some nice fruitiness. I would go for Côtes du Rhône reds, they are mostly so-called GSM wines, assemblages of Grenache Noir, Syrah and Mourvèdre. Excellent wines. Look for Gigondas, Lirac or Vacqueyras and of course a Châteauneuf du Pape.


I was going to say Grenache Blanc, since he wanted to stick with a white.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

boar_d_laze said:


> With the exception of a few very special bottlings, I can't imagine a Traminer or Riesling going well. Drinking one of the more generic offerings with your duck would net you a mouth full of flowers... but to each his own.
> BDL


The spice from the Traiminer would compliement the orange and sweetness from the Duck nicely.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

abefroman said:


> ChrisBelgium said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest to not use white wines at all.
> ...


Not quite, Abe. The question was; "Thoughts on white wine for this dish...". My thoughts are; no white at all, absolutely no bubbles, and certainly no rosé!

On the other hand, an Asian style duck with plenty of spices like the Chinese 5-herb, would only go with a Gewürztraminer and nothing else really, well..., except a beer maybe.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

prosecco....its dry, its light and with just the right sassiness!....

joey


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

ChrisBelgium said:


> abefroman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBelgium said:
> ...


I'm not a big believer in whites with this, reds with that, you can find whites or reds the will go well with most dishes.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's my pick:

Alamos Torrontes - $8

http://www.winechateau.com/labels/Bv1561210.JPG


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

For me, I'd go for  Gigondas. I think it'll be perfect for me.


----------



## gotdocg (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanx... Schramsberg is ny neighbor... as is Stony Hill... my vini di casa!!  Went with a Sonoma County Pinot... the Blanc and the Stony Hill Riesling... with a "spare Gewetrztramiener (?)...


----------



## willtherebefood (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd probably go with a good white Burgundy.  A viognier might also work.


----------

